# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  مبااااشر بعد قليل الاهلي القاهري & حرس الحدود ..نهائي كاس مصر

## مجدالدين شريف

*بعد قليل  لقاء الاهلي القاهري & حرس الحدود 

نهائي كاس مصر مبااااااااااااااااااااشر علي نايل اسبورت
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الان الاستديو التحليلي  تستاد النيل 

فرقة الاهلي (رشاشات مصر) فرقة متمكنة ومرشحة للفوز وحمل الدوري والكاس معاً

حرس الحدود لديه مشاكل في الدفاع الله استر ..
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*خمسين الف متفرج لفرقة الاهلي 

عشرة الف متفرج لحرس الحدود
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يارب ينصر الاهلي 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*انا بشجع حرس الحدود .. انشاء الله اضربو الجماعة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*هجمة ضايعة خيطرة للاهلي بتستضم بال عارضة الافقية 

اللعب بي خذر شديد من الفريقين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انتهى الشوط الاول لصالح حرس الحدود 1/صفر
جاء الهدف فى الوقت بدل الضائع !!
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

انتهى الشوط الاول لصالح حرس الحدود 1/صفر
جاء الهدف فى الوقت بدل الضائع !!



دا الكلام  

مشكور الابيض ضميرك .. اصلو الكهرباء عندي قطعت
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الأهلى يحرز هدف التعادل بركات
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الباقى 5 دقائق والأهلى ضاغط
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*هدف جميل شربك المدافع زي شربكة طمبل للمعز 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلها حاتنتهي تعادل
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*تابع يا ابيض

 الكهرباء تاني قطعت كرهونا زاتو
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*قلبا و قالبا مع حرس الحدود
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*5 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا ناس الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الكورة كم يا حلوين
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*واحد :واحد عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*معليش يا مجدالدين لو فيها زمن اضافى تلقانى مافى !!
النووووووووم !!
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*حالتو الحكم من اربا
اداهم خمسة دقايق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انت الابيض مشى وين و فضل للكورة كم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ابو تريكه ضيع هدف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اخر دقيقة من المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا الله  انصر الاهلي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كويييييييييييييييييس درنة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انتهى الزمن الاصلى بالتعادل 1/1
هناك زمن اضافى
سلام يا شباب  ز ز ز النوم !!
ورونى النتيجه بكره ان شاء الله
تصبحوا على خير !!
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

معليش يا مجدالدين لو فيها زمن اضافى تلقانى مافى !!
النووووووووم !!



تسلم كتير ابيض ربنا اديك العافية ونوم العاافية يارب
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يا الله انصر الاهلي



 
يا الله ماتنصر الاهلي هههههههههههه عجبكو العسل
                        	*

----------


## انا المريخ

*الاهلى دا مرزق بشكل 
*

----------


## acba77

*الاهلي دائما محظوظ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نتمناها للاهلي باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*نهاية الشوط الرابع والنتيجة 1/1

احتكم الفريقين الى ركلات الترجيح
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الاهلي يضيع ركلة جزاء استضمت بالقائم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا ناس الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فوز الحدود يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*مبروووووووووك لحرس الحدود بطلاً لكاس مصر 

4/5 بركلات الترجيح 

جماهير الاهلي تشجع اللعيبة وتصفق بحرارة للاهلي دا الكلام 
نتعلم ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الله يعوضنا
                        	*

----------


## سحر النجوم

*مبرووووووووووك حرس الحدود بطلا" للكأس
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الله يعوضنا بي فوز الزعيم علي الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*التحية موصلة للاخ افريكانو صاحب النقل المباشر في المنبر 

خلينا نتعلم شوية يا افركانو ..
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الف مبروك حرس الحدود وربنا يعوض علينا في الجلافيط
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*حرس الحدود يستاهل بس حاااااااااااااااارة والله
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

التحية موصلة للاخ افريكانو صاحب النقل المباشر في المنبر 

خلينا نتعلم شوية يا افركانو ..



  
 


معلــــــــــــــــم يـــــــــــا  














*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبرووووووووك مجدالدين
والله انا برضو كنت عايز الأهلى يتغلب
هاردلك عجبكو تتعوض يوم الخميس ان شاء الله
لكن كوره جميله جدا والله . . . حماس . . . رجوله  . . . فن . . . سرعه
ويييييييين نحن من ده ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

 
 


معلــــــــــــــــم يـــــــــــا  













:l3_eyes:
الزول ده خشمو زى الهلال يا افريكانو
امسحوهو من الأيقونات بتاعتنا وجيبو لينا ايقونات 
جميله ومعبره زي القلب بتاعك ده يا قلب !!
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*الاهلى قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووون
                        	*

----------


## متوكل عبدالله مختار

*حرس الحدود يتوج بكاس مصر بركلات الترجيح
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

 
 


معلــــــــــــــــم يـــــــــــا  




















تسلم ياروعة ربنا اديك العافية 

ياااااااااااا 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مبرووووووووك مجدالدين
والله انا برضو كنت عايز الأهلى يتغلب
هاردلك عجبكو تتعوض يوم الخميس ان شاء الله
لكن كوره جميله جدا والله . . . حماس . . . رجوله . . . فن . . . سرعه
ويييييييين نحن من ده ؟؟؟؟



 
الله ايبارك فيك ياروعة 

تسلم كتير  ياراقي
                        	*

----------

